# Speaker Inbalance



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

:? This little irritation has just surfaced. I'm only getting muffled noise on 1 side of the speaker system. I've tried adjusting the balance and the middle but only get sound from 1 side. Please tell me I'm missing something obvious.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi,
If you have tried the adjustments then all that is left is connections, either at the speaker or the radio, or a failure in the radio. Is it the same on all inputs? Radio, all bands, CD etc? In modern radio installations it is not easy to swap the speaker cables, which is what I would try in a home installation.
Gerry


----------



## SwiftGroup (Jun 27, 2007)

*Speakers*

Hi

Which speakers is it? Is it left or right, front or rear?

It sounds like a loose connection at the back of the radio.

Regards
Kath


----------



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi it's all the RH speakers. The sound is the same on all choices ie radio cd etc.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

I had that problem on mine (nearside door speaker in my case) and found the plug had come off the speaker. Probably was never put on properly at the Fiat factory.


----------



## 115195 (Aug 5, 2008)

:?: Are all the speakers be it LH or RH connected in line. So if one connection is not right it'll affect the others?


----------

